# Upgrade from 13.0-RC1 to 13.0-RC2



## golpemortal (Mar 12, 2021)

I am having issues upgrading freebsd from 13.0-RC1 to 13.0-RC2

I have used this command
freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-RC2

is it possible to upgrade?

13.0-RC2 is available


----------



## ct85711 (Mar 12, 2021)

Well, considering RC3 is currently planned for next week and RC2 got released today; you'll have to wait until next week for RC3 (if there is going to be a RC3, the devs could just start making -RELEASE early and not do another release candidate).


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 12, 2021)

> I am having issues upgrading freebsd from 13.0-RC1 to 13.0-*RC2*.
> I have used this command
> freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-*RC3*


----------



## golpemortal (Mar 12, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


>


Typo.. but still no bueno


----------



## scottro (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi, I just tried it and got similar results. 

```
fetching metadata signature for 13.0-RC2-from update4.freebsd.org failed
```

(Same for other update servers. Maybe it's just not ready yet at nearby update servers?)


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 12, 2021)

Building of 13.0-RC2 has started today but it it's not announced yet. Maybe wait a bit?


----------



## golpemortal (Mar 12, 2021)

scottro said:


> Hi, I just tried it and got similar results.
> 
> ```
> fetching metadata signature for 13.0-RC2-from update4.freebsd.org failed
> ...


it is possible, I will wait till all update servers are updated.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 12, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Building of 13.0-RC2 has started today but it it's not announced yet. Maybe wait a bit?


I'm already running it for 10 hours. Finally a situation where building from source is faster


----------



## golpemortal (Mar 12, 2021)

Zirias said:


> I'm already running it for 10 hours. Finally a situation where building from source is faster


I haven't done the steps from source can you please add the steps of how you did it?


Thanks


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 12, 2021)

Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					docs.freebsd.org
				




Instead use the source of RC2.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 12, 2021)

It's in the handbook here: https://docs.freebsd.org/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html

Just the section about "updating the source" is out of date, cause this works with git now. For starters:

```
cd /usr/src
rm -fr * .*
git clone https://git.freebsd.org/src.git .
git checkout releng/13.0
```
This will give you a FULL clone.

You can later update (to -RC3, -RELEASE, the latest patchlevel ...) with

```
cd /usr/src
git pull
```

But if you never did it, follow RELEASE versions and don't feel like you want to customize your build, it's probably not worth the effort.


----------



## golpemortal (Mar 12, 2021)

Zirias said:


> It's in the handbook here: https://docs.freebsd.org/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html
> 
> Just the section about "updating the source" is out of date, cause this works with git now. For starters:
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## scottro (Mar 13, 2021)

Using freebsd-update is working for me now, 20:45 EST


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 13, 2021)

Yep, FreeBSD 13.0-RC2 has been officially announced: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2021-March/093294.html


----------



## golpemortal (Mar 13, 2021)

thanks all of you. Running 13.0-RC2 now.


----------

